

Marissa Mayer Reviews Every New Hire At Yahoo - themonk
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Marissa-Mayer-Reviews-Every-New-Hire-At-Yahoo-3838079.php

======
sadga
Is it a news story everytime Mayer does something that she or the CEO of
Google did at Google?

~~~
yuhong
No, but it is a sign that Yahoo is recovering.

